

Ask HN: Do you sell a product/service? What do you offer your prospects? - NicoJuicy

I&#x27;m curious about the process of some salesmen over here.<p>If you talk to the prospects, which services do you sell?
======
ibstudios
I works solo and tend to find the place I could be of use. My customers don't
know technology and are going to me for solutions. I sell customer specific
solutions. I do this because I like to learn new things all of the time.
Another approach would be to sell the same thing over and over again. AKA
milking it. Milking it is is only valid for a limited time and is vapid.

